# ...the flight is booked!! :D Edit: He's here!!



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

It's a surprise...so i'm not going to say much...but it's a buck and he's supposed to ship tomorrow! I've long admired and drooled over him for awhile now and am so so so excited I have the opportunity to add him to our herd. :leap:  :stars: 

There are only a few people who know who he is...otherwise you'll all just have to be patient until he arrives.  :laugh: 

Send prayers and well wishes for a safe, easy flight and that he arrives safe and sound! ray: Safe travels too...me and my mom are going. It's about a 2 1/2 hour drive to the airport one way. It will be a long day...but well worth it!

I'll keep ya posted! :wahoo:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Whooo hoooo! I have NO idea who he is-lol! So I will just have to wait to meet him hu? I am hoping his flight is easy and smooth sailing! Can't wait for pictures!!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

You better not do what Laura (Tinyhoovesranch) and make us wait for forever to hear it! :laugh: Praying for a safe fight and a happy, healthy buckling! :wahoo: ray:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

:laugh: Don't worry...I should be able to tell you guys by the end of the day tomorrow! Unless the flight is canceled or something....everything is lined up for tomorrow though for sure! :thumb: :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

:stars: Congrats on the new surprise addition!!!


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

I have this feeling that its a buck from RunAround....but I could be very wrong. :laugh:


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

HE HE HE!!! :thumb: Happy for you!! Can't wait to do some trading :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Thanks guys!  And nope...not from Runaround.


----------



## GotmygoatMTJ (Apr 25, 2009)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Ah drats. :laugh: I know I drool over her bucks all the time.


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Big Congrats KW Farms! Cant wait to see pics!

(And GotMyGoat, I too drool helplessly over RunAround bucks :laugh: I'll bet KW's new buck is drool-worthy too!)

Safe Travels little guy!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

I am 95% sure I know, but I don't want to spoil the surprise for KW.


----------



## RunAround (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

I wish it was, but I don't have any bucks for sale... right now. lol :slapfloor:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

:laugh: Some of you may know...however, I myself have only told a few. :lol: I've tried to keep it a secret...well...I have had it planned for a few months now so I guess i'm doing ok.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Yay!! He's on his way here...we're leaving now for the airport! :stars:

I'll give those of you who don't know some hints...he is originally from Rosasharn...he's full grown...a lot of you nigerian breeders have probably heard of him at some point...he's a Tiger L son. I bet alot of you will get it. You guys can do some guessing while i'm gone.  Those of you who know...shhh...don't tell! :laugh:


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Does his name start with a C-h-a? or a C-a-u? 
 I know who he's from, and I know that person had a Rosasharn buck for sale. . . . but I can't remember who it was!!! Your killing me, Kylee :hair: :ROFL:


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

I would bet money that it is Rosasharn TL Cauldron. :wink:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

I'm so excited for you! I can't wait to see pics! Congrats KW!


----------



## Willow (Jun 12, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

HA!! I know him well! He produced 2 gorgeous kids from my FF last Spring!! Lucky KW. He's fantastic!!! Congratulations!! :leap:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

:GAAH: You're killin' me Kylee!! Who's the new fella'??? And we need pictures!! :wink:


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Congrats on your new buck,put me on the thread to see pics!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Congrats!!!! Can't wait for pics!


SkyesRanch said:


> I would bet money that it is Rosasharn TL Cauldron. :wink:


Hmmmmm. onder: I saw he was for sale a few months ago. I'm thinking what your are thinking


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

We're home!! :stars: Yep...you guys got it...Rosasharn TL Cauldron*S!! http://promisedlandfarm.net/Cauldron.htm 
I've always wanted a son from him, but things worked out even better and I had this guy offered to me before he even went up for sale...so how could I say no!?

It's to dark now...but i'll get pics first thing in the morning! He was sooo happy to get out of his crate and eat some hay. :laugh: Here's a pic of him in the meantime...he looks so much nicer in person!


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Congrats!!! :stars:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

What airline did you use? If you don't mind me asking what did it cost to airship a adult ND cross country?


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Went through American Airlines. Just the flight cost was about $320...it can change obviously depending on weight. The extra fees were for gas to drive to the aiport for the seller, health certificate, and a crate. But I think the shipping fee was pretty reasonable, considering he came all the way from MA. :thumb:

He arrived safe and sound and looks to have had an easy travel so very happy with AA.


----------



## mommaB (Oct 1, 2009)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

:leap: Happy For YOU!!! Congrats!!


----------



## SkyesRanch (Nov 11, 2010)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

He is a beauty! once you firm up your kidding schedule I will be contacting you about reserving a couple kids. :greengrin:

I love all of your new bucks, Rampage is nice too! Too bad he is overheight. I would love a baby out of him, but that would be going against everything I believe in on the height situation. But still they are all gorgeous!

I used to see Don Juan all the time. He lived 5 miles from me and I also had the pleasure of seeing his dam, whom also lived 5 miles from me. She was a gorgeous doe, those pictures don't do her justice. In person she was one of the nicest does I have ever seen. I almost bought Don Juan as well, unfortunately I didn't have the money and he was sold before I could get him.


----------



## milk and honey (Oct 31, 2010)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Congratulations...he's beautiful!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *



KW Farms said:


> Went through American Airlines. Just the flight cost was about $320...it can change obviously depending on weight. The extra fees were for gas to drive to the aiport for the seller, health certificate, and a crate. But I think the shipping fee was pretty reasonable, considering he came all the way from MA. :thumb:


OMG that's SOOOOOO cheap! :shocked: We have paided more than that to ship a single baby! Around here it would be around $700.00 to $1000.00 just to ship a big guy like him! :doh: Did you buy him from Procter Hill Farm by any chance? That was were I last saw him for sale. Anyway, a huge congrats!!!!! He is beautiful and could cross very well with some of your ladies! :wink:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

That's what I thought...I was afraid it would cost me a fortune...but not bad at all! And yep...got him from PHF. :thumb: Addie was sooo helpful and was so nice to offer him to me before putting him up for sale.  I just couldn't resist getting him! :laugh:


----------



## Burns Branch Boers (Apr 11, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

CONGRATS!!! He is gorgeous! Can't wait to see pictures of him once he is all settled in. :greengrin:


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *



SkyesRanch said:


> He is a beauty! once you firm up your kidding schedule I will be contacting you about reserving a couple kids. :greengrin:
> 
> I love all of your new bucks, Rampage is nice too! Too bad he is overheight. I would love a baby out of him, but that would be going against everything I believe in on the height situation. But still they are all gorgeous!
> 
> I used to see Don Juan all the time. He lived 5 miles from me and I also had the pleasure of seeing his dam, whom also lived 5 miles from me. She was a gorgeous doe, those pictures don't do her justice. In person she was one of the nicest does I have ever seen. I almost bought Don Juan as well, unfortunately I didn't have the money and he was sold before I could get him.


Thanks! Yes definately...if you see anything you like on that breeding schedule let me know. Reservations are totally free. I do hope to have it finished completely by middle of Nov. I breed for kids later in the year usually due to the weather here.

That's really neat about Don Juan. I really like him. Haden't planned on getting another buck, but the opportunity came along and his owner offered me a trade for a buckling so I ended up doing that. I think it will be fun seeing what he does here...I don't have his line of genetics in my herd yet.  That's awesome to hear about his dam too. I know pictures can be a little deceiving sometimes so glad to hear she was a nice looking doe in person.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Thank you Burns...i'm headed out in just a bit to get some pics of him!! :stars:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Congrats!!! What a handsome boy!!!


----------



## Mandara Farm (Sep 12, 2010)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Oh my! Isn't he something! I've admired him before, and drooled over his moonspots and pedigree and conformation. You really have a fabulous herd going! How nice of PHF to offer him to you!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Cauldron x Adora Belle = perfect red doe kid of Talita's dreams. :laugh: :shades:

AWESOME BUCK!! Another one to add to your amazing buck line up. 
:drool:


----------



## Goat Song (May 4, 2011)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Congrats!! What a handsome fella'!! :stars:



> Addie was sooo helpful and was so nice to offer him to me before putting him up for sale. I just couldn't resist getting him!


Yep. Addie is a super sweet lady.  I almost got a doeling from her back in the spring, but had to abruptly back out. Luckily, Addie was fine with it, and we've been keeping in touch with each other since then!


----------



## Idahodreamer (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: ...the flight is booked!! *

Yes, Addie is awesome!  I purchased two goats from her and she was wonderful to work with.


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you guys...and sorry I didn't follow up on pics! I did get a couple of him taking a stretch and then a little nap. :wink:


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

He looks great! 

That price is very reasonable for shipping!!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you! Yes I was really happy with the shipping price! :thumb:


----------



## Red Mare (Aug 17, 2011)

I Love his dam- and will be eyeballing your kidding schedule for sure!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

He's gorgeous!!!!! I love him! How about you send him to Colorado along with Adora Belle ( I also LOVE her)


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Thank you guys.  And nice try Lost Prairie...those two aren't going anywhere! :laugh:


----------



## Paige (Oct 14, 2010)

He looks so nice! KW, I was just looking at your site. I almost fainted when i saw you Jr. doe Beyond The Sun! She is the cutest Nigerian I have ever seen! :drool:


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

KW Farms said:


> Thank you guys.  And nice try Lost Prairie...those two aren't going anywhere! :laugh:


Darn  :laugh:


----------



## logansmommy7 (Nov 11, 2009)

What a score-I had a hunch that it might be from Proctor Hill...saw that she had shipped something the other day-just didn't know who. Congratulations-what a wonderful addition to your herd!


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

:laugh: Thank you guys. 

I need to get some new pics of him! He's such a love bug too.


----------

